# Samsung 8000 Plasma or LED for a room with a lot of direct sunlight.



## ddo (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi All -

I am deciding between a Samsung 64 8000 plasma or led tv. The tv will be mounted in a cabinet that faces floor to ceiling windows (facing south - sun). Any recommendations as to which tv will perform better during the day?

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The general rule of thumb is that LCD/LED displays suit well lit rooms better than plasmas. Hope this helps.


----------

